# Black screen after Ubuntu installation



## sk3tchy (Jan 15, 2009)

I had XP on a computer, but idk, something happened and the data got corrupt, so i reformatted the hard Drive, and installed Ubuntu, it said the installation was a success, but after the login screen for Ubuntu, the screen goes black and does nothing. everything just stop.
I put the install CD into a differant computer and ran the "check this disc" option, and it said nothing was wrong with the disc....should i reformat the hard drive again, and go for a reinstall? I have'nt ever seen this before. help me out here


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Weclome to TSF!!

I would like to know if there is a file system that was installed on your computer. I would like you to put the livecd back in and run from it. Then go to the Places menus, click on the Computer button. Then click on the file system and make sure that it is there. That will mean that it did install. If you find that you don't have a file system then you will need to just reinstall. 

Next, I would like you to exit the livecd and run from the hdd. You said that you can get to the login screen, I would like you to log in as normal. Once you log in I would like you to see if anything comes on the screen besides the dark nothingness. Even if it is just a couple of characters. Anything would be great that would mean that we have something to go with.

Lets see what you come up with. I will do a little looking and see what I can come up with too.

Cheers!


----------



## stussy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a similar problem, after installing Ubuntu (dual boot) I got the message that it was a success. But after login the screen went black. I tried to login again and this time the screen stayed brown (background) with nothing visible except for a cursor (which reacts) - it seems that this is how it stays. I booted in safe mode from the cd like you suggested to sk3tchy and my file system seems fine.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## stussy (Feb 10, 2009)

jerrylamos solved this for me:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965478&highlight=freeze&page=4


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am glad to see that you were able to fix the problem on your own. If you have any other questions please do come back, or just stick around and see what you can learn.

Cheers!


----------

